# So Rob Scallon Has A 9 String Now



## Alice AKW (Dec 8, 2014)

Discuss:


Personally, I am really looking forward to seeing him write some pieces like this on it, as he made amazing use of the range of an 8 string in Anchor.


----------



## -TesseracT- (Dec 9, 2014)

It honestly sounded awesome, not muddy at all, sooo djent!


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 9, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> Personally, I am really looking forward to seeing him write some pieces like this on it, as he made amazing use of the range of an 8 string in Anchor.



That was exactly my reaction too ! he actually has something along those lines coming, cant wait to see what hes going to do, Anchor is amazing


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 9, 2014)

Is that name supposed to ring a bell or is he another YouTube guitarist?

Either way, he appears to be a really good player, but the music in the 9-string clip is not exciting at all. I don't like the approach to melody of it, everything sounds super tonal and kinda uninspiring. The "heavy" low end riff also sounded too happy to actually _feel_ heavy.

Last but not least - the tone didn't excite me either. I'm such a negative Nancy, hahaha...


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 9, 2014)

The song is okay, but in terms of the whole "omq 9-strings lol" I'm not feeling it. 9-strings are gimmicky as [email protected] - there's yet to be anything released on a nine that makes proper use of the entire range of the instrument, and to boot there is no point in tuning down that low because (a) ~90% of the time it sounds like shit and (b) in ~90% of the cases, it's completely arbitrary. What you play in C# probably could just as well have been played in F# with the added benefit of not having to play the bass in the same octave as the guitar. 
So to sum it up, what most people play on a nine would probably have sounded even better on an eight. And most people honestly could have played the shit they use their eights for on a downtuned seven. Too much gear whoring going on around these parts - gear is no substitute for creativity and honestly I'm thoroughly underwhelmed by the vast majority of all the ERG-material out there, despite (or rather because of?) the proliferation of affortable ERGs.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 9, 2014)

Somewhat implying that there aren't any bands that don't properly use the range of a 6 string. Okay!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Mike Gianelli's new tune "Isotope" for his project Dissipate makes a good use of the range of the instrument. But every other band that has a 9-string guitarist just bites so bad and are 0-0-0-0-city. After the Burial, Carthage, Glass Cloud, now Aethere, etc.

This goes without saying that I do actively listen to all these bands and I enjoy their music. But every time I listen to them I think to myself: "Really? Is that all you can do with all those strings, man? Or are you just trying to make your dick look bigger?"

The trend is becoming sad.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 9, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I think Mike Gianelli's new tune "Isotope" for his project Dissipate makes a good use of the range of the instrument. But every other band that has a 9-string guitarist just bites so bad and are 0-0-0-0-city. After the Burial, Carthage, Glass Cloud, now Aethere, etc.
> 
> This goes without saying that I do actively listen to all these bands and I enjoy their music. But every time I listen to them I think to myself: "Really? Is that all you can do with all those strings, man? Or are you just trying to make your dick look bigger?"
> 
> The trend is becoming sad.



I do find it interesting that on the subject of some of those bands, namely Glass cloud and ATB, that their music was far more complex with less strings. Josh Travis wrote some insane stuff on 7's and 8's.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 9, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> I do find it interesting that on the subject of some of those bands, namely Glass cloud and ATB, that their music was far more complex with less strings. Josh Travis wrote some insane stuff on 7's and 8's.


^ Exactly. I mean is it like the extra strings sap your creativity? Or are the extra strings making it harder to those technical, lightning fast riffs or something? I could understand if the longer scale lengths make some of those crazy riffs harder due to distance and stretching, but it's easy to adapt. My hands have never played a guitar that they didn't like or couldn't adapt to. If anything, the string spacing (with the strings closer together) ought to make that shit easier. Haha!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, I'll give him props for using the entire range of the 9-string.


----------



## and7guitarist (Dec 9, 2014)

He's one of the only people I can see doing something with that's remotely musical so more power to him. Now to those 12 year old's who think it'll make them "br00talz" yeah...No thanks.


----------



## Tango616 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think its okay, Rob is great, but imo he should stick to his tappy easy listening stuff. His "metal" stuff is honestly pretty bland and boring. The tone was meh at best tbh. :/


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought this was really really good....he made great use of the range of the instrument.

Some of the lines in there reminded me of earlier Keith Merrow a lot


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 10, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I think Mike Gianelli's new tune "Isotope" for his project Dissipate makes a good use of the range of the instrument. But every other band that has a 9-string guitarist just bites so bad and are 0-0-0-0-city. After the Burial, Carthage, Glass Cloud, now Aethere, etc.
> 
> This goes without saying that I do actively listen to all these bands and I enjoy their music. But every time I listen to them I think to myself: "Really? Is that all you can do with all those strings, man? Or are you just trying to make your dick look bigger?"
> 
> The trend is becoming sad.



Hey, Carthage 9 string guy here, we're working on new stuff, don't worry! I didn't write any of the 9 string songs on the Carthage album myself. Also my own NYN album has 9 string songs that use the whole range:

https://nynmetal.bandcamp.com/track/recursive-struggle

https://nynmetal.bandcamp.com/track/the-human-temperament

https://nynmetal.bandcamp.com/track/closure-just-as-planned


----------



## GunnarJames (Dec 10, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Some of the lines in there reminded me of earlier Keith Merrow a lot



0:55 riff, happens a few times but man I immediately thought the same! 

Plays pretty much the whole range with decent tone (while it may not be everyone's personal preference) in a decent quality recording? I'd say this is a better "review" than what I can only imagine some of those will be like, if anyone decides to review these.

Quick YouTube search to see if there were any actual reviews out there other than the Anderton's one got me here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXKG3z3VLak

Same deal, may not be my/other's cup of tea in various aspects of the video but it shows more than just the C# with a decent recording. Some cleans in there too, not that we don't all know what EMG X0X pickups sound like clean. Or in general. 

:EDIT: Also, this one is lefty which is pretty cool to see for the lefties out there.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2014)

Holy crap! Rob has a 9 string?  ZOMG, oh no he di-int! Shit just got REAL!

Btw, who is Rob Scallon?







{Sorry, TS, nothing against you. I just have never heard of Rob Scallon. He does know his way around a 9, though, so props to him for that. Edit: AND, he has some pretty cool skills on other instruments. Maybe I SHOULD have heard of him!)


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 10, 2014)

Just for a bit of context, guys; I do remember that on his Patreon page he had a milestone goal that stated he'd buy a 9-string and make a song with it once he got to a certain amount. Since he's posted this song, obviously he's passed that goal.

Hey, I think the song was freaking cool. And I'm also pleasantly surprised he got such a good sound from such crappy pickups. (but that's just me)


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree with that, While it may not be my preferred tone, that low C# is incredibly well defined for an EMG soapbar XD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 10, 2014)

NaYoN said:


> Hey, Carthage 9 string guy here, we're working on new stuff, don't worry! I didn't write any of the 9 string songs on the Carthage album myself. Also my own NYN album has 9 string songs that use the whole range:
> 
> https://nynmetal.bandcamp.com/track/recursive-struggle
> 
> ...



nice!

how has that carbon fiber 9 been holding up for you?


----------



## Nag (Dec 10, 2014)

I have seen the 9-string song on MetalSucks in an article about "this is why people want ERGs"

And while I DO agree that people who only use the bottom strings on their ERGs could just get baritone sixes (I didn't say _*should*_) I find it nice that he uses the entire range on his guitar without doing two-hand tapping exclusively.

I'm always wondering if I should get an 8-string, if it would fit well in my playing style and all... this guy gave me a bunch of ideas, which is always nice.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 10, 2014)

Those pickups sound like absolute shit. I don't even get why this is news worthy? I've heard a lot better stuff from people posting here on SSO *shrugs

I think 8-strings are better suited for writing clean passages as they can sound really piano-like.


----------



## GRIZ (Dec 10, 2014)

There were some cool moments in this but I still think it's kind of boring and uninspired. At least it was just a bunch Of open strings. Tone was kind of shitty too. 

Not totally terrible. I used to be super into rob back in the day before he got into ergs. His acoustic stuff is way better.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 10, 2014)

Some random guy got a new guitar!! Cool story bro!


----------



## schwiz (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan but I give the guy credit for not being the 9th string chugger. His stuff is original - it's not overly heavy or anything, but that's his style. I don't think he's going for a heavy metal sound, he's trying to do his own thing which is respectable. I absolutely hate the tone he's got goin though.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 10, 2014)

I gotta laugh at how, especially in various metal genres 6 and 7 string players aren't any better on average at using the whole range of the guitar, but that rarely bothers anyone. But OMG add in a few extra strings and all of the sudden "He don't know how to guitar good 'cause he don't use all 9 of them shits at the same time!"


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 10, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> I gotta laugh at how, especially in various metal genres 6 and 7 string players aren't any better on average at using the whole range of the guitar, but that rarely bothers anyone. But OMG add in a few extra strings and all of the sudden "He don't know how to guitar good 'cause he don't use all 9 of them shits at the same time!"



Yep! Using only the lowest string on a 6/7 is totally excusable, but if you add more strings and do the same you're the worst guitarist ever! I have a 6 string song where I rarely use the lowest string. Am I a horrible guitarist for only using only 5 strings now? How does any of this make sense?

The quality of the music has almost nothing to do with the number of strings. I've heard beautiful pieces on a Shamisen (3 strings) and I've heard great songs by Felix Martin (14 strings). Music is music is music. The obsession with what should or shouldn't be allowed to be used when making music is ridiculous.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 10, 2014)

inb4 you have to use all 44 keys of a piano simultaneously or else you're a bad pianist.


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not that what follows is directed towards Rob, but with the turn the thread has taken, a warranted response: you're allowed to buy whichever car you like too, but if you buy a Bugatti Veyron for driving your kids to the daycare center and shopping croceries @ 60-70kmh tops you're still going to look like a bit of a toolbag. Your money, your choice - still doesn't make you exempt from being regarded as a toolbag.
As far as "LOL DO I HAVE TO USE ALL SIX STRINGS IN ORDER TO OWN A GUITAR NOW"-posts - no, but when you see people piss, bitch and moan about there not being enough instruments in the 7+ string-domain (in addition to not being able to get their shit straight on which specifications, color and whatever laundrylist of requests they might have), it's kind of ironic to see that most of them just relegate their now granted wishes to nothing more than bottom three-string riffage.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 10, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> inb4 you have to use all 44 keys of a piano simultaneously or else you're a bad pianist.



 88 keys?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 10, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Is that name supposed to ring a bell or is he another YouTube guitarist?
> 
> Either way, he appears to be a really good player, but the music in the 9-string clip is not exciting at all. I don't like the approach to melody of it, everything sounds super tonal and kinda uninspiring. The "heavy" low end riff also sounded too happy to actually _feel_ heavy.
> 
> Last but not least - the tone didn't excite me either. I'm such a negative Nancy, hahaha...


It's just 'djent', and I don't think he's really trying, it's probably more like "okay, I just got this here are some tones, this is what it sound s like".

PS Thanks for turning me on to "Anchor" -- that was fantastic, definitely my cuppa tea.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 10, 2014)

This dude is my second-least favorite YouTube guitar person after Fluff, and this video is a good example of why.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2014)

I like that shit...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2014)

Unless you're bringing in a high C everything after a 7 string is quite pointless to me.

I have yet to see something that would facilitate the need for 8 or more strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2014)

Access to the same notes in different positions so you can move fingerings around... 

Also... Sometimes you want access to slightly lower notes than you normally would in your preferred 7 string tuning but don't want to retune. So you get another string to grab the notes you want really quick. I dunno why it even needs to be said, but just because you have an open string that rings low doesn't mean you have to spam that string. That's simply what some ppl choose to do. There are 24 notes along that string... 

It's all about how you personally look at the fretboard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 10, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> 88 keys?


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 10, 2014)

Disregard the word "all" in my previous post. I was very sleep deprived


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 10, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> Disregard the word "all" in my previous post. I was very sleep deprived



apparently you were like me and owned one of these and not a piano...


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 10, 2014)

Only 44 keys? You can't Djoplin on that!


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2014)

Roland777 said:


> ... but if you buy a Bugatti Veyron for driving your kids to the daycare center and shopping croceries @ 60-70kmh tops you're still going to look like a bit of a toolbag. Your money, your choice - still doesn't make you exempt from being regarded as a toolbag...



I think it would make more sense to conclude that caring what car _someone else_ drives is equally as stupid as caring about how many strings _someone else_ has on _their_ guitar... instead of using one as an example to try justifying the other.


----------



## Tzar27 (Dec 10, 2014)

barryenright232 said:


> Unless you're bringing in a high C everything after a 7 string is quite pointless to me.
> 
> I have yet to see something that would facilitate the need for 8 or more strings.



Well, there's Animals as Leaders and plenty of Tech Metal bands that really do use all 8 strings in their music, from the lowest note to the highest. It's up to you to decide whether or not it's good music, of course, but the fact of the matter is that there's plenty of guitarists who really do use the full range of their instruments.

That said, I'd really like to see someone actually use an 8 string for something other than tuning to drop Q  More people need to try tuning up!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 10, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Access to the same notes in different positions so you can move fingerings around...
> 
> Also... Sometimes you want access to slightly lower notes than you normally would in your preferred 7 string tuning but don't want to retune. So you get another string to grab the notes you want really quick. I dunno why it even needs to be said, but just because you have an open string that rings low doesn't mean you have to spam that string. That's simply what some ppl choose to do. There are 24 notes along that string...
> 
> It's all about how you personally look at the fretboard.


^ This is why I play 8-strings right now. It makes it easier to grab notes without shifting positions all around the neck. Also, sometimes, to complete an idea or lick that I write, I need the resolving note to be a little a bit lower. (Joe Cocchi of Within the Ruins said this when he was talking about why he tunes with an octave below regular C now. Granted, I sure as hell don't tune that low.) But of course, the extra range helps with that when I'm picking out notes from the scale and trying to find the right one to resolve the riff or lick (which for me is usually the root).


----------



## Nile (Dec 10, 2014)

There seems to be some unwarranted extreme hate here for whatever reason.

The tone was usable because most of the 9 strings I hear sound like muddy undefined shit.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate this thread


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 11, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> This dude is my second-least favorite YouTube guitar person after Fluff, and this video is a good example of why.



Would you care to elaborate a bit ? I mean, Im not a big fan of this particular video, but I usually like what Rob can come up with, like others said, I like his clean songs like Anchor or Theater Girl.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm all for guys having a crazy amount of strings, but this sounded like super generic Youtube djent music. 

Good on Schecter for making a 9 string, but i'm expecting a glut of guys hammering that low string (01000100101020101010101 1(beeeeeeeeeend) 00100010010102021001001).


----------



## Nile (Dec 11, 2014)

>Thinking Rob Scallon is all sorts of a metal artist and comparing his metal music accordingly like he does it 24/7.

SUPER DJENERIC

Well, what do you expect from someone that enjoys metal but isn't a full on musician of the genre.


----------



## Corrosion (Dec 11, 2014)

Charlie Hunter actually does a great job with 8s


----------



## putnut77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Fiction said:


> I hate this thread



yeahhh.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 11, 2014)

Didn't think this would grow out of hand like this


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually enjoyed that


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 11, 2014)

Who is Rob Scallon?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 12, 2014)

The guy with the 9 string.

Who records songs in his laundry.

Get with the program, man.


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 12, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Is that name supposed to ring a bell or is he another YouTube guitarist?




Doesn't exactly have the -factor as Neil Schon + RG9. Even if he never picked it up again.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2014)

EMG X Series are sooooo much better than the normal EMG's


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Dec 13, 2014)

The heavy song wasn't bad, but wasn't anything all that special either. I agree that the pickups sounded horrible. The clean song on the other hand was very good. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I'm at work and hopped on Spotify to check out some more of his stuff.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 22, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I think Mike Gianelli's new tune "Isotope" for his project Dissipate makes a good use of the range of the instrument. But every other band that has a 9-string guitarist just bites so bad and are 0-0-0-0-city. After the Burial, Carthage, Glass Cloud, now Aethere, etc.
> 
> This goes without saying that I do actively listen to all these bands and I enjoy their music. But every time I listen to them I think to myself: "Really? Is that all you can do with all those strings, man? Or are you just trying to make your dick look bigger?"
> 
> The trend is becoming sad.


 
Aethere!  hahaha they're not super close to me or anything but they're still technically local. So I think its pretty cool to see them being mentioned on here  Their guitarists seem like cool dudes though, even though I haven't had a chance to go to one of their shows or actually meet them. They've been playing 9's before the Legator so its not as if they just started playing 9's. Although I'm not entirely sure if they've been added to the Legator roster, one of the guitarists got to go to their headquarters and take a guitar home I guess. They've worked hard enough to open for some big shows as well. They're another group of young guys having fun playing music, and letting that music take them places. So I'll give them props for that.


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 22, 2014)

Yo, can admins make like an _*erg.org*_ so we can all go about liking more and more strings without getting crucified if we decide to do whatever we want with our own guitars? Stuff like paddle a kanoe, knock a baseball out of a park, or gee I don't know maybe even just kinda play whatever amount of strings we want with whatever kind of shitty tones our hearts desire. Preferably a site that required some sort of _proof of erg_ joining clause and an entrance exam with provokative questions like _"Do you believe ATB use their ERG's to their maximum potential?"_... please & thanks.

All jokes aside, it seems this site amazes me with the content I read on here; strongly reinforcing the meaning behind the phrase _"just because you can, doesn't mean you should"_. Granted, you're all entitled to your own opinions with the freedom to voice them on here and I am happy we do, but I just don't see the point in judging someone over how well she/he incorporates X strings into his X genre song(s). I mean, I too found the tone unimpressive, but I wouldn't have made it known if not for the purpose of this example. I'm just saying, I think _"not my cup o' tea"_ would have sufficed.


inb4: Yes, this is also me expressing my opinion openly and as politely as I can.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 23, 2014)

I am going to buy a 9 string specifically to troll this thread


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 23, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I am going to buy a 9 string specifically to troll this thread



I wish I could time travel to 2006/2005, join this place in it's infancy and copy-paste some of these responses to diss on 7 strings.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 23, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I am going to buy a 9 string specifically to troll this thread


I literally just purchased a 9-string yesterday so that I could do just that. Stay tuned.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 24, 2014)

Clearly the guy has some talent, but god damn how can anybody like what he was playing? Maybe I am getting old or something, but that just sounded like sludgy garbage to me.


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 24, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I am going to buy a 9 string specifically to troll this thread





Emperor Guillotine said:


> I literally just purchased a 9-string yesterday so that I could do just that. Stay tuned.



If you spend hundreds of dollars to prove something to an anonymous screen-name on the internet, take a look in the mirror and ask yourself who's getting trolled.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 24, 2014)

Roland777 said:


> If you spend hundreds of dollars to prove something to an anonymous screen-name on the internet, take a look in the mirror and ask yourself who's getting trolled.


If you have to take the time out of your day to demean someone via public forum because you cannot pick up a _hint_ of sarcasm over the waves off the Internet, then you need to take a look in the mirror and ask yourself who is really getting trolled.

#angsty


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 24, 2014)

My god, this place is like the Youtube comment section sometimes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 24, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> My god, this place is like the Youtube comment section sometimes.


Indeed man. Then again, this whole thread is about a YouTube video. 

It's rather funny seeing people like Roland777 get all worked up intentionally for no reason. (Isn't that exactly what trolling is? Then he, sir, has gotten trolled.)


----------



## fps (Dec 24, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I am going to buy a 9 string specifically to troll this thread



I'm going to buy his signature 9 string just to troll him


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 24, 2014)

Roland777 said:


> If you spend hundreds of dollars to prove something to an anonymous screen-name on the internet, take a look in the mirror and ask yourself who's getting trolled.



Hundreds??? My budget is higher than that sir


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 25, 2014)

Robbie y u no all slappy flicky no mo?


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 25, 2014)

^That, very much that


----------



## asopala (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's another one with his 9.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 25, 2014)

So that Jared Dines guy got Rob in a video... Wow...it's amazing what happens when you become an overnight YouTube hit. Who's next in his videos?...Fluff?


----------



## ZachK (Dec 25, 2014)

asopala said:


> Here's another one with his 9.




More videos from the classes engineer dude... Yay..

I like how Rob Scallon at least attempts to use the full range of the 9 string in his song the OP posted. I'm interested to see where he goes with it in the future though, some of his stuff is top notch


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 29, 2014)

soon.........


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh hey I recognize this guy from the latest NC video!


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 30, 2014)

Expect a NGD in the next couple days. Initial impressions are very positive.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 30, 2014)

If your NGD title is not "So jephjacques Has A 9 String Now" I will be VERY disappoint


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 30, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Expect a NGD in the next couple days. Initial impressions are very positive.



MINE JUST ARRIVED TODAY TOO!!! 0.0 

Can we PLEASE make this a tag-team NGD?


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 30, 2014)

The guy's comedy is good but man that was incredibly unimpressive. The tone and riffs were so generic it hurt.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 30, 2014)

guitaardvark said:


> The guy's comedy is good but man that was incredibly unimpressive. The tone and riffs were so generic it hurt.



Give him SOME credit. A lot of attempts at non-generic 9 string tones sound kinda horrible.


----------



## ferret (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 5, 2015)

That was a struggle to listen to. I mean, great chops, but it's just annoying wanky wanky and sounds out of tune on top of everything.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 5, 2015)

^ This..... :/


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 5, 2015)

That honestly does not sound anything like Rob' usual stuff at all. Yeah, that was bad. Maybe if he used the neck pickup? Idk what to think. 

He managed to make a guitar sound like Guitar Pro.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 5, 2015)

I liked the one in the OP better... 

Also... He picks some really interesting places to do his videos...


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Rob's but.. ouch. I cannot bring myself to enjoy that.

More of these please


----------



## House74 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rob's latest video is not good. The concept of the song I dig and I can hear in my head how it's SUPPOSED to sound, and had it been done right shows decently enough how you can use the range of the guitar. The issue is it sounds like he is not even remotely close to using proper enough string gauges, so everything pulls horridly out of tune when he plucks (which seems to also be a little aggressive for what he's doing) Also agree with the comment above about the pickup choice it sounds like bridge and I think it might have come off better on the neck giving it a little more warmth and bass.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 6, 2015)

Listened to it a couple times, and it's certainly not my choice cup of tea, but I can dig it. The notes do tend to flutter though. Either needs to adjust his gauges or strike softer. Sounds like it'd be good bgm for a game or movie, and less at home as a stand alone track.


----------



## OWHall (Jan 6, 2015)

I kinda find myself with an unexplainable preconceived hatred for 9 strings as a whole and that wasn't really my cup of tea music-wise but to be fair to the guy he really did make use of everything on there which is great and quite refreshing to see  I can't see myself buying one but it's good to see someone making full use of the range. Loved some of his other work too!


----------



## GunnarJames (Jan 6, 2015)

I dig the Torque Soul one a lot. 

He definitely needs a proper setup for sure though. Strings wandering SLIGHTLY out of tune can be cool in certain contexts for effect, but this was too much too often.

This thread is pretty comical though. "9 string metal? This is so generic blahblahblahetcetcetc he should do something more original and clean like his other stuff." "Something more original and clean like his other stuff? That was terrible."


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 6, 2015)

He definitely did something different with Torque Soul, and it's grown on me a bit listening to it a couple times, but yeah. Buddy needs a setup xD


----------



## Cbutler (Jan 7, 2015)

yeah hes just fretting too hard. the guitar is probably tuned and intonated fine... but dat tension


----------



## Tango616 (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel with his 9 string work is that he's trying TOO hard to use all the strings, instead of what actually sounds better, just doesn't want to be lumped into the "9 string and only use 1 hurpadur" group, but like, there was some neat harmonic stuff, then just a fart at the end of each little bar as if to say "SEE, I USED ALL THE STRINGS". Didn't enjoy it personally, seems too forced imo.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't the concept of being sponsored by a brand to promote them and have people buy their stuff? I'm not touching Schecters that go beyond 7 strings anytime soon... Even on his clean song something still sounds off


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 19, 2015)

This is amazing! Damn! Sounds a billion times better.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 19, 2015)

Man, I still can't get into that. The first video was much more enjoyable.


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 19, 2015)

What's killing that one for me is the tone/production, the low end just overpowers EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree. Would be killer with some good pickups


----------



## Tango616 (Jan 20, 2015)

See, that's the sort of stuff Rob should be playing. That was a billion times better than his last, especially better than the one where he attempts some metal with it. Should stick to some awesome tappy stuff and he'll keep going super far. Agree the production was a bit lacking, it was better than the others, but still, nothing amazing tone wise.


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Much love for Rob. I find it kind of funny that the people start crying about his sound. Im usually amazed what he gets out of his gear. I mean we all know how the stock-schecter usually sounds..


----------



## Alice AKW (Jan 20, 2015)

I dunno, I understand that Fluff handles Rob's production nowadays? Might have something to do with it. His sound in Anchor was much more balanced and pleasant to listen to than Royale. It is a little interesting seeing that everything he's done with the 9 so far has had a COMPLETELY different sound.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 20, 2015)

Torque Soul is a nice song, I could enjoy it if the guitar had a good setup, a better tone, a better production, a better... I mean: notes selection/progression/melody is good but couldn't enjoy the song with that horrible sound.

Royale is not bad, but not as original maybe and the bass was way to high!

Anyway... nice chops in both songs but those videos shows, more than any other thing, that managing a nice tone with a 9 string for anything that is no djent is fvcking hard...


----------



## MJS (Jan 20, 2015)

What I gather from reading this thread is that there are literally only two things you can do with a 9-string guitar: 

1. Not use all 9 strings. 

2. Try too hard to use all 9 strings.


----------



## asopala (Jan 20, 2015)

MJS said:


> What I gather from reading this thread is that there are literally only two things you can do with a 9-string guitar:
> 
> 1. Not use all 9 strings.
> 
> 2. Try too hard to use all 9 strings.



Or the middle man, use each as you see fit, like Josh Travis from Glass Cloud. He's still really the main posterboy (for lack of a better word) of 9 strings.


----------

